
David Cameron says Europe must get better at sending migrants home - happyscrappy
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/refugee-crisis-david-cameron-says-europe-must-get-better-at-sending-migrants-home-10513581.html
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Isn't that the guy that fucked the pig?

